

What kind of jobs do software engineers who earn $500k per year do? - lazydon
http://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-engineers-who-earn-500k-per-year-do?srid=3XkZ&share=0

======
bavcyc
I'm not familiar with quora and not sure I want to log in to the site to read
this article.

~~~
haspoken
I am familiar with quora and have no desire to log in to read an article.

So here is a tip, change the ?share=0 to ?share=1 and you can read it without
logging in.

~~~
greenyoda
Here's a clickable link with ?share=1:

[https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-
engineer...](https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-engineers-
who-earn-500k-per-year-do?share=1)

